# How much is my nett take home if I earn 70000 euros



## zaveri

Hi,

Have been offered a job in Munich by an IT company with a annual 70000 euros salary.
My question is, how much do I really get after taxes and is this salary enough considering I will have a stay at home wife and a 3 year old daughter with me.

We are a "homely" couple who really would only splurge on traveling to different countries and destinations. 

Probably looking at a 2 bedroom apartment rental, no car, kindergarten for my daughter and that's about it besides the usual groceries and stuff.

So what do you guys think? Is 70000 euros enough?

Thanks


----------



## Shapiro

Hello!

I am interested in more or less the same thing, 'How is taxing done in Germany'. What I have found is that there are websites that help you calculate that (approx).

I cant post links yet  but if you google search: tax calculator germany.
it should give you enough generators to choose from


----------



## beppi

Taxes in Germany are a very complex issue and what gets deducted from your pay depends on many factors. Tax calculators like Brutto Netto Rechner 2014 2013 Gehaltsrechner 2014 2013 Lohnrechner 2014 2013 Gehalt give you an indication if you can navigate them (in German). I entered the details you gave, made some assumptions for the rest and came up with EUR45k/year after all deductions. For a definite number, you must ask a tax consultant - you'll need one anyway for the (compulsory) yearly declaration, which is difficult to fill for native speakers and impossible for foreigners!
This salary is far higher than the average German household income, but Munich isn't cheap and depending on your lifestyle choices you can easily spend all this and more. If you live like a local (German food is far cheaper and easier to get than Indian!) and send your kid to German child care (approx. EUR300/month for full day care, compared to EUR1000/month or more at an international facility), you will be o.k.


----------



## zaveri

Thank you very much beppi...very informative. I have contacted a company that helps out with tax and emailed them. They have responded and they were also helpful. This is their website gtc-ev.de 
I know have a good idea how much is a good amount.  thanks


----------



## Your Europe

Hi zaveri, 

Beppi is right: it's complicated and by doing the calculations yourself, you will only get close to what you're going to pay in the end. Some more detail (in English!) is here: europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/work/taxes/income-taxes-abroad/germany/employed. The page has also got a link to the 'official' tax calculator from the German ministery of finance (which is in German). 

Good luck!


----------

